# can i fit gaslow refillable system on 2001 dakota



## oppo (Jan 12, 2013)

is it possible to get a refillable gas system to fit on an autotrail dakota 2001 as im not sure if the gas pressure rating of 30mb applies to a dakota , ,,,any advice please


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

oppo said:


> is it possible to get a refillable gas system to fit on an autotrail dakota 2001 as *im not sure if the gas pressure rating of 30mb applies to a dakota* , ,,,any advice please


Nor am I, but if it does have a different rating (_which I very much doubt_) all you would need is a new regulator.

Dave


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes you can if the bottles fit your locker, sizes on Gaslow web site. But if full sized bottles fit then so will Gaslow. Check your current regulator and see what pressure it is. It's written on it, Alan.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning, 

You can use your existing regulator and the Gaslow 01-4330 adaptor which converts POL to 21.87LH to enable your regulator to connect to the Gaslow cylinder. Please see photos attached to show both ends of the part. 

All you then need is the filler kit, cylinder, euro adaptors and possibly a filler bracket.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

premiermotorhomes said:


> You can use your existing regulator and the Gaslow 01-4330 adaptor which converts POL to *21.87LH*


Hi Chris

Don't you mean 21.8LH? You must have hit the "7" as well.

I don't want to tell experts how to do it (_but of course, that means I'm just about to!_ :lol: :lol: ) but isn't that a bit more complex than necessary . . . unless Oppo is using Calor Propane, and wants to retain his POL connector so he can keep one Propane cylinder as a backup?

That being the case it would make for an easy swap-over, but otherwise wouldn't he be better with the standard 3/4 UNF fitting (Is that right??) on the end of his pigtail, to connect directly to the Gaslow cylinder fitting?

If you have time I'm sure members would appreciate a brief treatise on the subject, as this question comes up a lot. :wink:

Dave.


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

Perhaps one of these would be just as good:

http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_Propane_Pol_to_Butane_Adaptor.html

and nearly £20 cheaper.


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

cronkle said:


> Perhaps one of these would be just as good:
> 
> http://www.gasproducts.co.uk/acatalog/copy_of_Propane_Pol_to_Butane_Adaptor.html
> 
> and nearly £20 cheaper.


That's the same thing without a gauge, excellent find and good price!

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Zebedee said:


> premiermotorhomes said:
> 
> 
> > You can use your existing regulator and the Gaslow 01-4330 adaptor which converts POL to *21.87LH*
> ...


Good afternoon Dave,

Sorry, you're quite right it's a type on my part and is 21.8LH. Any fittings used must be 21.8LH or POL in this example; 3/4" is 19.05mm so won't be appropriate, however Cronkles find of an alternative adaptor would be suitable.

As the OP has a 2001 motorhome he will be using a bottle mounted regulator, which without providing an explanation I have assumed to be Propane POL at 37 mbar and the parts listed would enable a one bottle system to work at the lowest cost.

There are so many permutations of how to install a Gaslow system as there are so many variables; pre or post 2004 (bottle or bulkhead reg system), one or two bottles, body or bracket filler etc..

Every motorhome needs to be assessed on an case by cases basis to determine an appropriate installation based on what the customer requires so it's not that simple to provide a full and thorough response to cover the subject so I would always recommend that anyone considering contact their preferred dealer for assistance.

If the OP can confirm whether they are running a Propane or Butane cylinder, and whether they are looking to run one or two Gaslow or one Gaslow and one Calor etc then a more detailed response can be provided to list required parts.
Regards,
Chris


----------



## oppo (Jan 12, 2013)

hi oppo here ,im currently using two 6kg calor light bottles on a reular calor regulator. the dakota will take the gaslow 11s so as im new to mo homing i thought it best to ask on here ,your replies are gratfully recieved


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon Oppo, 

Would you like one Calor and one Gaslow, or two Gaslow cylinders? Also would you like to have both cylinders connected at the same time or swap the regulator from one to other as required as you are doing now? The latter will be the most cost effective solution.

Regards,
Chris


----------

